# assorted cichlid pictures



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

been going thru some pictures to put in a gallery on my website and organize it so here's a few pics I haven't showed here before.

male black acara









V. synspilus redhead juv's









chocolate cichlid pair


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Marlboro Tangerine Discus









Male Uaru


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Trimac male - guarding fry under the slate so he wan't being cooperative about getting a pic taken or haveing the glass cleaned










my Image gallery being put together if your bored have a look


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent collection of fish. I can't wait to see how your synspilum turn out!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

good looking fish


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

very nice


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow your trimac is one mean lookin m**********r!!! Awesome collection!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice collection


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Nice pics!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

great looking fish...love that discus color..


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I like the trimac and the discus :nod:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

man that choclate cichlids is ugly, but the discus is sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------

